# Freezing Yeast biscuits



## felinementality (Feb 22, 2006)

*good day all, and peace!
 i bake a lot, and i also freeze some dishes after i have assembled them, but before i need to bake them (convenience) before i waste ingredients, i need to know if i can do this with yeast biscuits? 
*


----------



## Caine (Feb 22, 2006)

Ever see frozen bread dough in the supermarket?

If THEY can freeze it, YOU can freeze it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 23, 2006)

Basically - you mix your dough, allow it to rise once, punch it down, portion it and freeze on a cookie sheet. When frozen, remove from the cookie sheet and put in plastic freezer bags. 

When you're ready to bake - allow to thaw in the refrigerator overnight and then allow to sit at room temp (3-4 hours) to warm up and have a second rise - then bake.


----------



## paxpuella (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm glad you posted this question. I have been craving bread lately, but just don't want to go to the trouble to make it every time I want it. I had wondered about freezing, but didn't want to ruin a batch of it.  I figured it was possible, but just wasn't sure if it would work for me.


----------



## Shellygloo (Sep 20, 2006)

Micheal in FtW, thanks, I'm glad I did some searching and you answered my question.


----------

